# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Pink on Pink Audi S8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You have to love Dubai. A land where the super wealthy make the super wealthy look poor is a natural place for automotive oddities such as this pink S8 to feel at home. We've featured pink Audis in this space before but this one takes the cake. First, this is clearly the most expensive pink ringer we've yet to see and second, god love 'em, it appears to have a custom pink leather interior.

So what would pink on pink do for resale? Who cares. It's Dubai. It'll probably get tossed into the desert when they're done with it anyway.

* Found Here *


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

WOW, words cannot even describe how UGLY that is....


----------

